# CFP holder confesses to murder



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

http://www.ksl.com/?nid=148&sid=9510731


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

Maybe prison was her retirement plan, or she has dimentia.


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

The story says she confessed to shooting the woman, not to murder. There is a difference.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Doc said:


> The story says she confessed to shooting the woman, not to murder. There is a difference.


 :roll: Please edumucate us!


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

I missed in the story where it said that she had a "CFP" also what difference does it make if she was or not? Dose having such permit automatically make you a good guy? She obviously knew how to shoot.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

sagebrush said:


> I missed in the story where it said that she had a "CFP" also what difference does it make if she was or not? Dose having such permit automatically make you a good guy? She obviously knew how to shoot.


KUTV is reporting that she had a CWP....but I sure don't find any article(s) that says she confesses to _murder_... :?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

sagebrush said:


> I missed in the story where it said that she had a "CFP" also what difference does it make if she was or not? Dose having such permit automatically make you a good guy? She obviously knew how to shoot.


The media loves to point things like this, IMHO it is because the media hates guns and CFP holders. The media does the same subtle things with auto accidents, they almost always with emphasize it being a "SUV".

The article says the two women knew each other, so it will be interesting to hear the rest of that, but her having a CFP is just a distraction created by the media.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Isn't it interesting that the victim was not shot, killed, or injured; but was " *GUNNED DOWN*". I just love the drama these journalists bring to the story.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

sagebrush said:


> I missed in the story where it said that she had a "CFP" also what difference does it make if she was or not? Dose having such permit automatically make you a good guy? She obviously knew how to shoot.


They changed the article, it specifically said she had a CFP. As to why it matters, well, it kind of discredits the program to a degree. Of course, having a clean history in no way means that a person can't go nuts.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Great, now the media is going to trash the CFP program.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Last night the TV said she was the ex-mother in law.


----------

